# At 5 Days Old



## Edna (Mar 23, 2011)

The first squishy was hatched when I went into the classroom on Friday, and the second hatched Friday evening. They are fairly even size-wise. Today I cleaned their nest for the first time and the parents were barely perturbed. I am offering the parents an engineered food, trying it for the first time. In the past they have taken safflower seed almost exclusively when feeding young. I'm offering Harrison's High Potency Super Fine in one feeder and a mix of seeds with extra safflower in another feeder. The parents are taking both, and the babes are growing, so for now it seems like a success. We lost a pair of babies after they were feathered out, apparently from an infection, so we are extra careful with hygiene and nutrition.





This one shows their little pin feathers.




Here's the little mama, Marianne.


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 23, 2011)

Awwwwww, they are adorable!!! Were your kids soooo excited?


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 23, 2011)

Awww baby birdies!! I hope you post pics as they grow 
How did the kiddos react??


----------



## Edna (Mar 23, 2011)

My students are having a great time thinking up names for the little ones, drawing pictures of them. They want us to clean the nest several times each day so they can see the babes more. 
On a related note, my principal doesn't listen to me. On Friday, I told him that the first one had hatched and invited him to come have a peek. He didn't make it in until Monday. He didn't get to see them because they were up under the parent's feathers. We had quite a discussion about hatching eggs in the classroom and what a good experience it is for kids. I stayed home sick yesterday. My principal called me at home at 3:15 to tell me my doves had hatched(!!??) Um.... yes. Next time I'll make him repeat what I said, in his own words lol.


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh no he didn't!!! Hmmmmm somebody wasn't listening!!!  It's an amazing experience for the kiddos, most will never get to experience nature like that if it wasn't for you!! Our principal is retiring this year, so we will be getting a new one. Should be interesting!!!


----------



## Angi (Mar 23, 2011)

I find that females make better principals. Just my experience as a parent.


----------



## Tom (Mar 23, 2011)

Now I'm wishing you had been MY teacher.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 23, 2011)

Great!


----------



## Edna (Mar 24, 2011)

Angi said:


> I find that females make better principals. Just my experience as a parent.



I had the same principal for 12 years and he was a saint, I swear. Now that I've changed schools/states, this is my 4th principal in 3 years. The first one moved after 1 year. They hired an unqualified replacement, then put the middle school principal in charge of our school. The second one finished her degree and took over. Then in January they moved all the K-1 classrooms into a different school with this principal. I'm beginning to think it kinda doesn't matter that much who is in that position.


----------



## Kristina (Mar 24, 2011)

Very cute  Only a dove owner can TRULY call a baby dove cute, lol.

I also offer mine fresh fruit and chopped greens, with some mashed hardboiled egg while they are feeding the babies. Overripe strawberries, papaya, mango, etc. and the same greens that my tortoises eat chopped very fine. Finely chopped or grated summer squash and zucchini and cooked butternut are favorites too. The safflower seeds are great protein wise, but also very high in fat so I don't like to overdo it. High protein greens are great instead.


----------



## Edna (Mar 24, 2011)

kyryah said:


> Very cute  Only a dove owner can TRULY call a baby dove cute, lol.
> 
> I also offer mine fresh fruit and chopped greens, with some mashed hardboiled egg while they are feeding the babies. Overripe strawberries, papaya, mango, etc. and the same greens that my tortoises eat chopped very fine. Finely chopped or grated summer squash and zucchini and cooked butternut are favorites too. The safflower seeds are great protein wise, but also very high in fat so I don't like to overdo it. High protein greens are great instead.



Wow! We needed to be in touch with you when we had those first few clutches of eggs!! I will try offering some greens and squash tomorrow. They were quite interested in a Boston compacta fern when it was near enough to their cage to grab some leaves, but I wasn't sure if they were eating it or fighting it. I hate to admit this, but we've never offered anything but seeds and grit. My poor birds!!


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 24, 2011)

I think the babies are kinda ugly, but what beauties they will grow into!


----------

